# Russian looking for a job in Malaysia



## Bakay (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello everybody!
I am from russia and looking for a job in travel agency.
I have one year work experience in this sphere, can speak english and german a bit.
Maybe somebody is working as travel agent already and can give me advice.


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

hey,
there a few job agencies in malaysia.
try searching for

jobstreet
kelly services
jobsdb.

cheers


----------

